# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Festivali i 42 i kengës në RTVSH

## Alesia

Per 3 nete rresht u dha ne Pallatin e Kongreseve Festivali i 42 i kenges.
Çmimin e pare e fitoi Anjeza SHAHINI me tekst te Agim Doçit dhe muzike te Edmond Zhulalit
Kjo kenge do na prezantoje ne Festivalin Europian qe do zhvillohet ne Turqi
Urime te gjitheve atyre qe dhane kontributin e tyre per kete eveniment kaq te madh.
Ne mos gaboj eshte hera e pare qe kenga shqiptare prezantohet ne nje festival Europian.

URIME

----------


## @ngel_EyEs

nuk me pelqej edhe aq shum kenga... por disi si ma e mira nga te tjerat...
ne pergjithesi spektakli si i dekun, skishte gjalleri...
pastaj mu shpif mariza ekonomi... priti cmimin e pare ajo e?? edhe me ate kenge qe yyuukkk... e shkreta, u zhgenjya...

anjezes i uroj fat ne eurovision... dhe ishalla me kembe te mbare!

----------


## Reiart

Kompozitori, poeti, kengetari. Nje skuader ku duhet te jene te gjithe ne forme perndryshe je i humbur. 
U uroj te jene ne forme kur te na perfaqesojne ne festivalin Europian.

----------


## Zebbi

Jam dakort me ty @ngel, Mariza se meritonte hic ate vend qe zuri, Kujtim Prodani duhet ta kishte marre po nejse. Une per vete u gezova jashte mase qe e mori Anjeza se me mire se ajo asnje tjeter ne ate koncert nuk mund ta perfaqesoje Shqiperine ne Eurovizion. Mbase i vene gishtin kokes ata qe ja kane bere kengen dhe e perpunojne pak bukur para festivalit europian se ashtu sic eshte tani skemi gje ne vije.

----------


## shigjeta

Urime Agimi Docit dhe gjithe fituesve te tjere ne kete festival. Kengen fituese nuk e kam degjuar, por shpresoj te jete nje perfaqsim i bukur i Shqiperise ne Eurovizion. Kush mund te na shkruaj dicka me shume rreth festivalit si psh kengetareve pjesmares, prezantuesve, skenografise, etj.

----------


## Zebbi

Une e ndoqa festivalin ne te tre netet e tij dhe te them te drejten kurre nuk kisha pare nje prezantuese me te dobet se Ledina Cela.  Adi Krasta dihet qe eshte ne forme. Skenografia ishte e bukur, kryesisht dominonte ngjyra blu. Kengetaret ishin pothuajse 90% te rinj dhe niveli i kengeve per mua ishte tmerresisht i dobet pervec 3-4 qe nuk ishin dhe aq keq. Per vete them se Anjeza e meritoi po me pelqeu dhe kenga e Kujtim Prodanit, e atij si dhane asnje cmim sepse cmimin e dyte e mori Mariza qe se meritonte hic. Besoj se e ke degjuar qe Mariza nuk doli ne skene te merrte cmimin se u merzit, priste vend te pare. Overall festivali nuk ishte keq - Ledina ja prishte bukurine - po meqe fitoi ajo qe e meritonte te tjerat harroen.

----------


## Agim Doçi

BASHKËFORUMISTA TË DASHUR ERDHAAAAAAAAAA!

Po ju shkruaj poezinë e cila fitoj Vendin e Parë në Festivalin e sivjetshëm me muzikë të Edmond Zhulalit nga e talentuara Agnesa SHAHINI!

DUA TË BËHEM IMAZHI I YT

Kur vjen në shpirt një dashuri
sa e çuditshme të duket vehtja
se ndjehesh krejt tjetër njeri
dhe sa e shtrenjtë të duket jeta!...

një puthje sa e kerkoj
E ndjej në çast një mall
I mbyll dy sytë - harroj
Jam mbretëreshë si në përrallë!

Kaloj në rrugë shpesh e hutuar
Dhe nuk shikoj dy hapa larg...
Si çdo njeri i dashuruar
në sy unë mbaj imazhin tat..

Dua të bëhem paksa e krisur 
dua të bëhem dhe lot tek syt...
dua të bëhem dhe gjum i prishur
Dua të bëhem imazhi i yt!...

Agim Doçi

Tani më ndjeni por unë e shkrova sepse deshta të falënderoj në radhë të parë Anjeze Shahinin falë së cilës fituam çmimin e parë!
Ju premtoj se do e fitojmë edhe në Festivalin Europian që zhvillohet prej 8 majit e deri me 12 maj 2004. 
Na ndihmoni me idetë tuaja se si duhet të përgatitemi që atje të nderohemi! Ja p.sh. si e mendoj unë dhe Edmond Zhulali:
1. Do fusim elementë muzikorë karakteristikë si çiftelitë dhe ison labe:
2. Do fusim veshjen tradicionale kombëtare tek këngëtarja Anjeze Shahini (Lunxherisë)
3. Do fusim 4 vajza bukuroshe në kompleksin vokal instrumental të veshura me 4 kostume karakteristike shqiptare si p.sh: të KOSOVËS, TË VERIUT, TË JUGUT DHE TË SHQIPËRISË SË MESME
4. etj,etj,

Me respekt Agim Doçi

----------


## deep_blue

> _Postuar më parë nga deep_blue_ 
> *O Agim! Para se njerezit te te  ndihmojne  ( mendoj  shqiptaret per  betejen  e re ne Turqi),fillimisht  te  uroj per  tekstin e shpallur nga ana e jurise, por ne skenen e Festivalit te Radiotelevizionit  dole  paksa i "hallakatur" jo per ndoj gje  por na more  fytyren ne forumistave  mor i uruar . 
> 
> 
> 
> *

----------


## Mjellma

Nderimet e mia Zoteri Agim !

Ju uroj per cmimin e pare edhe jam e sigurt se do na prezeonti mrekullisht bukur ne Turqi !

Me duken shume te mira ato idet e juaj...une kam nje ide.

Nuk e di sa keni pas mundsi te ndegjoni fleten e Rugoves,ajo flet vendose ne goje dhe jep nje tingull shume karakteristik por te mrekullushem!

Me shume respekt
Mjellma

----------


## FLEUR

Kam degjuar aq shume ne kete forum te flitet per festivalin e fundit dhe per kengen fituse dhe kengetaren e re Anjkeza Shahini.Kush nga ju mund te me tregoje ku mund ta shoh festivalin dhe kengen fituse?Faleminderit per ate qe mund te me japi nje sugjerim

----------


## deep_blue

> _Postuar më parë nga Mjellma_ 
> *
> Me duken shume te mira ato idet e juaj...une kam nje ide.
> 
> Nuk e di sa keni pas mundsi te ndegjoni fleten e Rugoves,ajo flet vendose ne goje dhe jep nje tingull shume karakteristik por te mrekullushem!
> 
> Me shume respekt
> Mjellma*


Apo  nuk eshte  nje instrument  qe  s'e ka  kush ne Turqi , por ne Turqi ama!!!
Mjellma  do te te propozoj  tek Rugova per nje  ndarje te  atyre  gureve  famoz, tejet  te  çmuar qe jep per njerez  dhe raste te jashtezakonshme, por ty  kesaj  radhe  per  shpikje  epokale  dhe per merita  kombetare.

Po te kete  njohuri  Xhanem Anjeza per kete  instrument ?

----------


## Shijaksi-London

Mbi te gjitha urimet e mija me te mira Agim per fitoren e rradhes ne kete festival.

----------


## DeuS

Pranoi edhe urimet e mia te sinqerta Agim per cmimin e fituar !

Ju lumte dhe suksese te metejshme  :buzeqeshje: 

Tani te me falesh per injorancen por ... Ky Festivali i Kenges Europiane qe do zhvillohet ne Turqi , eshte festivali i kenges se lehte apo popullore ?!

Nese eshte i kengeve popullore me duket ide e mire perdorimi i instrumeteve te lartpermendura . 
Nese kemi te bejme thjesht me nje Festival Europian te kenges se lehte , atehere jam kundra instrumenteve te tille dhe do anoja me teper ne paraqitjen e nje kenge bashkohore si ne tekst , muzike dhe veshje....

Thjesht nje mendim..

----------


## *DJ-ALDO*

> _Postuar më parë nga Agim Doçi_ 
> *
> 
> Tani më ndjeni por unë e shkrova sepse deshta të falënderoj në radhë të parë Anjeze Shahinin falë së cilës fituam çmimin e parë!
> Ju premtoj se do e fitojmë edhe në Festivalin Europian që zhvillohet prej 8 majit e deri me 12 maj 2004. 
> Na ndihmoni me idetë tuaja se si duhet të përgatitemi që atje të nderohemi! Ja p.sh. si e mendoj unë dhe Edmond Zhulali:
> 1. Do fusim elementë muzikorë karakteristikë si çiftelitë dhe ison labe:
> 2. Do fusim veshjen tradicionale kombëtare tek këngëtarja Anjeze Shahini (Lunxherisë)
> 3. Do fusim 4 vajza bukuroshe në kompleksin vokal instrumental të veshura me 4 kostume karakteristike shqiptare si p.sh: të KOSOVËS, TË VERIUT, TË JUGUT DHE TË SHQIPËRISË SË MESME
> ...


Urime njëherë për çmimin e parë në Festival.
U pasoftë edhe nga të tjerë.
Nuk arrij të kuptoj se a do përfaqësohet Shqipëria në Eurovizion,apo në Festivalin Folklorik të Gjirokastrës??

Çifteli,iso labe,veshje popullore etj etj.
Përse nuk fusni edhe GAJDEN dhe CURRLEN??
Hiqni veglat muzikore moderne dhe futni gjithçka popullore.
Pa shikoni mirë se ku po shkoni të përfaqësoni!!
Me entuziazmin që po na paraqit se do fitosh edhe Eurovizionin,me ato që kërkon të futësh ,do jesh vërtet i pari por......nga fundi ama.
Meqënëse  kërkove mendime,besoj se do ta pranosh edhe këtë sugjerim,apo jo??
Bye

----------


## shigjeta

Faleminderit Zebbi per pergjigjen. Lexova edhe nje artikull ne lidhje me festivalin, por eshte gjithmone me interesante kur lexon nje pershtypje personale, jashte stilit te gazetave.

----------


## Agim Doçi

Të mos futësh në orkestracion elementët karateristikë të muzikës kombëtare, do të thotë që muzikës së lehtë grek ti heqësh BUZUQIN, ose muzikës së lehtë të grupit të Korçës ti heqësh Mandolinën. Nejse unë mirëpres mendime, dhe kënga do jetë moderne (e pa bërë synet)
Gëzuar të gjithëve! Ardhtë viti 2004 me gëzime, vrejtje, propozime dhe sugjerime!
Agimi

----------


## StterollA

Anjeza Shahini, fituesja e festivalit te 42 te RTSH-se..

Urime dhe z. Agim Doci per ate tekst fantastik.

----------


## deep_blue

O Agim!
Po na trego edhe njehere  se perse nuk do te jesh ne Turqi, per ta  shijuar serishmi , shijen e fitores!!!!

----------


## ^BabY__GirL^

Anjeza sipas mendimit tim me te vertete e meritonte cmimin e pare...Mariza Ikonomi e prishi fare...nuk erdhi ne skene per te terhequr cmimin e saj priste me lart me duket...sa modeste(!)

----------


## marcus1

Zoti Agim Doci,

Urimet e mia per cmimin e pare dhe suksese edhe ne Turqi.

Do doja te shprehja edhe une mendimin tim mbi menyren se si do paraqiteni ne Eurovision. 

Kam ndjekur keto vitet e fundit Eurovision dhe kam pare se qe te zesh nje vend te mire atje duhet patjeter kenga te jete ne Anglisht, ose te pakten refreni i kenges. Sugjerimet e mia pra jane qe kenga te kthehet ne Anglisht, ose te pakten nje pjese e kenges. Gjithashtu mendoj se duhet te jete edhe nje grup koreografik prej 4-5 vetash. Besoj se do bejne nje pershtypje me te mire.

Persa i perket veshjeve tradicionale, besoj se eshte teper e rrezikshme. Sidoqofte ju uroj suksese. Mendoj se do jete nje rast i mire te degjohet emri i Shqiperise per mire ne te gjithe boten.

----------

